# Poem about how a baby changes your life?? Help me find it!



## sarabecca (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm trying to find a poem and I'm not having any luck. It's about two women who meet over coffee, one is pregnant and one already has (born) children. one woman asks how having a child will change her life and how much less freedom she'll have, etc. The other woman says that she has "no idea" but then goes on to list all the wonderful parts of being a mom....ring any bells with you guys? Thanks for any help! I'm going crazy trying to find it!


----------



## HappyNewMama (Jul 12, 2003)

*bump* Never heard of it, but would like to read it if anyone knows what it is!


----------



## A*maize*d (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is what you are looking for since it's not a poem, more of a story. My mom gave me a printed version she had been saving from an email for 7 years last Mothers day when I was pregnant. It always makes me tear up a little!

http://www.quolkids.com/information/...motherhood.htm


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

amaized, I've read that before, but not since becoming a mom- now it makes me teary too!









to the op, I don't know what you're referring to, but you might find it here: http://ababyblessingway.blogspot.com/

Oh, is this it?

Quote:

Before I was a Mom

Before I was a Mom, I slept as late as I wanted and never worried about how late I got into bed. I brushed my hair and my teeth everyday.

Before I was a Mom I cleaned my house each day.
I never tripped over toys or forgot words to a lullaby.
I didn't worry whether or not my plants were poisonous.
I never thought about immunizations.

Before I was a Mom I had never been puked on. Pooped on. Spit on. Chewed on. Peed on.
I had complete control of my mind and my thoughts.
I slept all night.

Before I was a Mom I never held down a screaming child so that doctors could do tests. Or give shots.
I never looked into teary eyes and cried.
I never got gloriously happy over a simple grin. I never sat up late hours at night watching a baby sleep.

Before I was a Mom I never held a sleeping baby just because I didn't want to put it down. I never felt my heart break into a million pieces when I couldn't stop the hurt. I never knew that something so small could affect my life so much. I never knew that I could love someone so much. I never knew I would love being a Mom.

Before I was a Mom I didn't know the feeling of having my heart outside my body. I didn't know how special it could feel to feed a hungry baby. I didn't know that bond between a mother and her child. I didn't know that something so small could make me feel so important and happy.

Before I was a Mom I had never gotten up in the middle of the night every 10 minutes to make sure all was okay. I had never known the warmth, the joy, the love, the heartache, the wonderment or the satisfaction of being a Mom. I didn't know I was capable of feeling so much before I was a Mom.


----------



## sarabecca (Feb 5, 2006)

That's it amaized!!! Thank you! It seems I had all the details wrong and it wasn't even a poem! Oops! Thanks for finding it anyway! And thanks to Persephone for adding that additional poem. I love that one too!!


----------

